# Need Help On ID of Red Severum or Gold Severum....



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought 2 Severum's a couple weeks ago from North America Pets on Kingsway.

I am curious what they might actually be. She had them labeled as Gold Severum, but they have a lot of red for a juvenile fish. I wouldn't doubt if they are cross-bred, but I could be wrong.

Pictures to come this evening...

thanks for your help members.


Ben


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Nobody....!?!?! lol


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

no pics...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hard to id without any pics Ben.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Some red severums with lots of red dotting are sometimes called fire red severums. Could this be your fish?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow that's a nice fish. Yeah I remember back in the day the "super red" severum label too. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok how about these pics :bigsmile:


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

red severums are gold severums line bred for more red color. In asia they grade them, those are regular red severums. 

First I wouldn't really consider a red severum, it probably wont have the vivid spotting as an adult. 
Second is a red, Will have nice red dots as adult but primary color will be yellow.

Chronicks pic is top of the red severum fish for sure... dont see those often here.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> Ok how about these pics :bigsmile:
> 
> View attachment 118842
> 
> ...


Looks like super red severums to me. The bottom one with lots of close red spots will turn out very nice. The one above will look closer to a gold sev.

These ones below were some of the best red sevs I imported:


----------

